# Hedgehog Stuffed animals



## Chihirolee3

Couldn't find a topic about this, so here we go.

While Christmas shopping, I happened upon an ADORABLE little stuffed animal. It looked like a hedgehog, but they either all green colored or all red colored. Plus they had little antlers on them. I thought they were sooooo cute, but i didn't have the money to get one (i have a strict budget, and loving stuffed animals does not help  ), and today, I had a bit extra cash with me when I went up to the city, but they were all gone. I just got onto Amazon, and I discovered there's a plethora of them! I want all of them now, and make Pindsvin's area covered in hedgies!
Anyways, I am sure many know there's a TY beanie baby hedgehog which has 3 different versions (his name is Prickles), and in the Pokemon franchise, there's an adorable pokemon called shaymin, who has two forms, one looking like a hedgehog with flowers on its back (so cute!) and the other looking like a deer (my most favorite animal). I am sure Aurora has a hedgehog stuffed animal too....So here's my question/discussion creator, what hedgehog stuffed animals have you seen? 
Here's the link to Amazon's Ganley the hedgehog Amazon.com: gund ganley


----------



## Haley

Ikea has a cute flower holding hedgehog.

There are little plastic hedgehogs that are lipgloss pots. They were a little expensive so we passed on it.

We did get this one, it is 4.5 inches. Made by Ganz $3.99


----------



## Haley




----------



## Zippy

The link doesn't work, but I sure have seem some cute ones! I'm trying to sew one and felt a custom one right now so they look just like Zippy. Felting seems to work pretty well so far


----------



## xxkrysta

Amazon has a lot of cute hedgehog things! I was browsing and found this cutie

Amazon.com: Warning Decal, Property Protected By A Highly Trained - Hedgehog Pet Bumper, Cage Or Window Sticker - 5.75x3.25 inch: Automotive

but at one point my local walmart had hedgehog stuffies (it was around valentine's day and it was holding a sign that said 'im stuck on you' and it was huge).


----------



## JulieAnne

I have the same one that haley posted . Haley, where did you get yours?


----------



## Beloved Doll

I've bought several and people give them to me as gifts. ~_~ And this doesn't count all the Sonic the Hedgehog plushes that I have either. XD


----------



## ceopet

At a high end toy store a couple months back we saw awesome little hedgie toys I forget what company made them though so I haven't been able to look for them They were so adorable.


----------



## Haley

JulieAnne said:


> I have the same one that haley posted . Haley, where did you get yours?


At a bookstore, Books A Million, while on vacation.
We also have the Ikea one and the book from Ikea. I might be starting a collection...

My sil gave us some Hedgehog coins as well. And a family friend got us the Beware of Hedgehog sticker linked in xxk's link.


----------



## Haley

I want the Folktales puppet, for obvious reasons (see blog)


----------



## Chihirolee3

hmmm...i don't know why the link doesn't work...well if you type Ganley Gund into Amazon, you'll see them  Anyway's here's a pic of the ones I saw








They are really tiny too, smaller than actual hedgehogs. If you make sure the threads on it are secure and maybe get ones without the antlers, it'd make a good cage friend.


----------

